

Ask HN: Whats your ideal weekly schedule for 2014 - jackgolding

I think a lot of new years resolutions come down to time management, what is your ideal weekly schedule for 2014?
======
ondiekijunior
Monday: Brainstorming; Tuesday: hitting up clients as this is the most focused
day at work for most people; Wednesday: follow-up; Thursday: Side Projects;
Friday : Adminstrative duties; Saturday: Golf , chess and pseudo- intellectual
pursuits; Sunday: Religious and related philosophical pursuits as well as
family day. of course this is the first half of the day. the other half always
will be spent slogging in the trenches besides the weekends

